
Ask HN: What do you enjoy most about your job? - ramon-luis
I’m currently changing jobs&#x2F;careers. I’m mid 30’s - leaving finance, which was rich in $$ but poor in meaning (for me - nothing inherently wrong with finance or money).  I want to be intentional in choosing a job where I find more intrinsic meaning.<p>I feel like it can be easy to list the faults in a job to know what to avoid, but I’m interested in learning what makes a job great.  There’s a rich, diverse community on HN and would love to learn more about what people enjoy most about their work.<p>- What’s the most rewarding part(s) of your job?<p>- What part(s) of your work makes you excited?<p>- What part(s) of your work makes you proud?
======
Regardsyjc
What’s the most rewarding part(s) of your job? > I'm an Amazon business owner
so I get to work on whatever I want in that there's a great variety in the
work I can/need to do. It feels good to tackle tough projects, complete them,
and reap the rewards.

What part(s) of your work makes you excited? > Learning something new that
intimidates or scares the crap out of me. When I'm researching product ideas
or launching a new physical product, I'm always researching something new and
then becoming as much of a domain expert as possible on it. I love learning
and would do this for free, so I like that I can pursue my interests/tickle my
curiosities and also make money.

What part(s) of your work makes you proud? > It's rewarding to clearly see the
results of your work in $ but I don't actually find my work that rewarding
yet. The more I learned about the industry, the sadder I've become. When I can
create products that are more sustainable and ethical, I'll be a lot prouder
and happier.

------
tudelo
A few things. I have a good amount of flexibility in work time. Also, 24 days
of paid vacation on top of all federal holidays. A low amount of oversight in
to what solutions I chose for specific problems. Also, I work on software that
makes extremely useful and vital data (weather) more accessible, so I like to
think I'm having a net-positive impact on human quality of life. Of course,
there are cons. Pay is median for DC/MD area for my level but it's not bad at
all given my cost of living.

------
tixocloud
I lead analytics in retail banking and the most rewarding part of my job is
using data/analytics/technology to improve business performance. Nothing sexy
about retail banking but I hope to gain invaluable experience and help either
shape the culture from within or start a bank of my own. The possibilities of
what might come in the future is what excites me. Solving problems through
technology also gives me great joy.

------
IpV8
I work on communication systems for cutting edge home renewable energy
systems. It has its good days and its stressful days, but overall engineering
solutions to complex and meaningful problems rocks pretty hard.

